# I wanna live in ___________!



## Corvs Queen (Jun 10, 2008)

So yeah, if you could live anywhere, where would it be. Recently I have been bitten by Brit bug so I would like to live in London. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I will always be a North Carolina girl at heart so I would also like to move back to western N.C. More exactly, Asheville. I miss it so much! I was never really around big towns until I moved here 4 years ago and I guess that in a way it has grown on me a bit. All in all Europe was such a departure from everything I had ever known so for me to say I would like to live in London is huge 180. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So ladies, tell me, where would you wanna live?


----------



## Holly (Jun 10, 2008)

I wanna live in London! I was there for a month a few years ago, and it is still by far my favourite city. Totally fell in love with it.


----------



## nunu (Jun 10, 2008)

I would love to either live in New York or California!


----------



## rbella (Jun 10, 2008)

Austin, TX!!!!!!!!!  I love it there and my best friend lives there.  So much fun!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 10, 2008)

I live in California, and I love California.  I would love to live in San Diego California (about an hour or so away from where I live now).  The weather is awesome, and I just love the whole feeling down there.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 10, 2008)

Right here... or Canada (depending on the election)


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 10, 2008)

^^^Ha! I so get ya on that. :/


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 

 
_But I will always be a North Carolina girl at heart so I would also like to move back to western N.C. _

 
I think North Carolina would be my ideal place too... I love the south and i want a big plantation style home and lots of acerage! I would also like an apartment in NYC but I cant stand the city for too long lol... im a country girl! I live in Canada but I am not a fan of it at all lol.. houses are so flippin expensive because of the olympics!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 10, 2008)

^^^Have you been to N.C. or are you from there originally? Just curious.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 10, 2008)

i actually love where i live currently <3


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 10, 2008)

NYC!!!
Either with the Bohemian starving artists or the snooty rich people in their penthouses.


----------



## vandael (Jun 10, 2008)

AUSTRALIA! diversity, culture, accents... all sounds good to me. or anywhere along the California coastline... i just want some pacific ocean action! i love chicago, but going to the beach means lake michigan. not all that exciting. LOL.


----------



## User93 (Jun 10, 2008)

in the city close to seaside in LA, whe its always so warm and nice, with my family and my bf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish!


----------



## MeliBoss (Jun 10, 2008)

I would LOVE to be able to move back to Hawaii. My father was in the Army and we lived there for 3 years ( I think from when I was 13-16...10 years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and I LOVED LOVED LOVED It there. I still have a few friends there and If could pick up and move anywhere, I would go back there no doubt!


----------



## Zantedge (Jun 10, 2008)

I'd love to live in Sweden (I've never been there though), but I don't see myself living anywhere but Canada (BC more specifically). It'd be nice to live somewhere else for a while but I think I would miss it here too much.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 10, 2008)

Moscow.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jun 10, 2008)

Hmm, I'd love to live in San Clemente, CA or Kaneohe Bay, HI or Dallas, TX or in Britain.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 10, 2008)

Del Mar, Ca I love that it.. the beach  and so much to do


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 10, 2008)

As boring as my city is, I actually really like it here in my little beach town. The weather is always nice, never too hot.

I also really love Western Washington State.  I love the rain.

and W.Oregon too. but Oregon has stupid laws so I will choose Washington.


----------



## Babyloo (Jun 10, 2008)

Right where I am in Cardiff, Wales.  It has everything, and all in walking distance (well, pretty much, if you don't mind walking for half an hour!)


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 10, 2008)

I'd actually stay where I am. lol


----------



## KAIA (Jun 10, 2008)

1.- New York City, I´ve been there fo about 6 times, and is just an awesome place!!!
2.- Lima, Peru (where I´m living now) is great here as well, very very busy city, you always have something to do!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 10, 2008)

OMG last year my cousin and I went to L.A and all over Orange County and down to San Diego.

Seriously my dream is to live in Santa Monica or something similar. I remember all my life just wanting to live there *sigh*

Or Europe. Just got back from Germany & Austria and its such a different vibe out there. I was born in Poland so this is do-able


----------



## ilorietta (Jun 10, 2008)

Paris, New York or Rome...(I like big cities!)


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 10, 2008)

If we are talking domestic I would want to try out cali (la, san fran). As a city girl i dont think i could function in a small town.

Internationally I would love to give London or maybe switzerland a try. That would be troublesome though as mac would cost double


----------



## user79 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm pretty happy with where I am living. Domestically, maybe I'd like living in Zurich, but the cost of living is so expensive there.

I'd love to have a private jet and a private beach on Bora Bora or someplace like that though! Haha!


----------



## susannef (Jun 10, 2008)

I dont know if I would like to live there but ive visited Scottsdale AZ and I loved it. Wonderful weather. However this was in november and when I asked my sister in law what AZ is like in the summer she replied "its like your head is in the oven". 
But anyway at least in the winter it was super nice and very beautiful.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I'm pretty happy with where I am living. Domestically, maybe I'd like living in Zurich, but the cost of living is so expensive there.

I'd love to have a private jet and a private beach on Bora Bora or someplace like that though! Haha!_

 
GMX - Wien nach Zürich die beste Stadt zum Leben (10.06.2008)

Just read this today. It says that Zurich is the best city to live in (Worldwide) out of 215 cities tested yearly by “Mercer”:

Vienna , where I honeymooned is second. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [/color]


----------



## RaynelleM (Jun 10, 2008)

I would love to live in Rome, I've only been there once but I loved it, or even Kenya where my dad was born. I would even consider NYC but I've heard it's a lot like Toronto. Sometimes I feel homesick tho and want to go back to Abu Dhabi and Bombay two places I used to go between when I was younger.
My childhood dream was to travel all over the world and live & work in different places for a short periods of time ... my list of places was Brazil, Ireland, Portugal, Spain, France, Greece, Italy, Egypt, Kenya, India, Japan and Australia. Ahhh I'll keep dreaming!!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Jun 10, 2008)

I want to live in Denver...it's the perfect size, there's tons of things to do, fairly great cost of living, it's gorgeous....It's close enough to mountains for snowboarding, it's close to my family...One of these days I'll grow the cahones and move there!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_If we are talking domestic I would want to try out cali (la, san fran). As a city girl i dont think i could function in a small town.

Internationally I would love to give London or maybe switzerland a try. That would be troublesome though as mac would cost double _

 
Thanks for keepin' it real


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 10, 2008)

I really want to live in LA, Miami or California. When Iam a bit older and finished with college I think I may move to America.


----------



## Divinity (Jun 10, 2008)

Kauai and Boulder.  Best of both worlds


----------



## KittieSparkles (Jun 10, 2008)

Domestic - NYC... Best city ever, is home so I am a bit biased.  

International - When I lived in Italy we went to Piedmont, Italy (Lake Maggiore on Verbania side to be exact) for a weekend trip and I instantly fell in love. I am a city girl all the way but if ever given the chance to live there I would jump on it in a heart beat. <3


----------



## user46 (Jun 10, 2008)

Greenwich, CT. I already live in CT and I love it. I've thought about living in NYC, but the city is not for me to live .. visiting is fine. Greenwich is one of the richest towns/cities, it's beautiful, and it's about 15 minutes from the city.


----------



## fash10nista (Jun 10, 2008)

I love where I live now. Can't beat being in the middle of the Bay Area however, if I could, I would live in Thailand, Madrid, Japan or Florence.


----------



## Kayteuk (Jun 10, 2008)

Norfolk, VA. With my ex.....We can dream... =)


----------



## MadameXK (Jun 10, 2008)

Lucerne, Switzerland.


----------



## kobri (Jun 10, 2008)

I haven't been enough places to know really. I like NS because my family is here and I understand it. I would love to travel to alot of places, but still call this home. If I had to move somewhere else I think I would pick Toronto. I love any city with a subway system, but I think New York would be too scary. I just got back from London and it is a great city, very clean, but so expensive, all the prices are the same, but the onversion rate makes everything double!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 11, 2008)

I want to live in Spain. I also kind of want just a really laid back island where I can safely walk to the market every morning and listen to the waves.... I need to find that place then find a way to work from home.


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 11, 2008)

Anywhere in America, I love it


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 12, 2008)

I would love to live in france, because my husband loves it there, but me personally i could live anywhere as long as there is a great community and school for my child and if there was lot of great things to do in the area, not much else i could ask for.


----------



## couturesista (Jun 12, 2008)

I would love to live in New York and vacation monthly in Paris. I'm working hard towards this dream!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 12, 2008)

New York City!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jun 13, 2008)

Now I love Miami, but if I could I would live in Bora Bora or Barbados.


----------



## ZoeKat (Jun 14, 2008)

Denver. And I accomplished that 2 years ago!


----------



## frocher (Jun 14, 2008)

Mykonos or Santorini.


----------



## veilchen (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 

 
_
Just read this today. It says that Zurich is the best city to live in (Worldwide) out of 215 cities tested yearly by “Mercer”:

Vienna , where I honeymooned is second. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/color]_

 
That's interesting. I live in Vienna but would gladly get out of here any time, I don't really like living in such a big city (so even bigger cities like London or Paris, as much as I love to visit them, would be absolutely not my choice).

I'd love to live in the country, somewhere near the coast - in Ireland, Scotland, England, ...


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jun 14, 2008)

I also forgot to say Japan! I would love to live in a small town in Japan thats close to Tokyo


----------



## ratmist (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *veilchen* 

 
_That's interesting. I live in Vienna but would gladly get out of here any time, I don't really like living in such a big city (so even bigger cities like London or Paris, as much as I love to visit them, would be absolutely not my choice).

I'd love to live in the country, somewhere near the coast - in Ireland, Scotland, England, ..._

 
I *LOVED* Vienna.

For me, I'm so freaking happy in Edinburgh, Scotland.  It was everything I wanted London to be and wasn't.  Edinburgh is a large capital but feels small enough that it felt friendly, near the coast, medieval buildings, gorgeous 17th-18th century buildings, picturesque hills to hike around, fantastic universities, great shopping, public transport, good airport.  Oh and not as freaking expensive as London.


----------



## xShoegal (Jun 14, 2008)

New York City - for sure!!!!


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 14, 2008)

New York City, I've always wanted to live there. I just love cities.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jun 14, 2008)

Either move back to Scotland (which I might well do anyway), Kyoto in Japan or St. Petersberg in Russia.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 14, 2008)

Screw the east coast humidity, I am a west coast girl.  Within a few years we are moving to our destination of choice, Seattle.  We might take overseas jobs again though just to spend some time back in Europe.


----------



## sixpixee (Jun 14, 2008)

I would love to live in San Francisco or Seattle.  I've heard Vancouver is nice too.

I'd also love to live in London or Munich.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 15, 2008)

I love VA and love the South, but I also love visiting my family in Connecticut/New Jersey/New York. I might be a southerner at heart, but I love the north!


----------



## Shaquille (Jun 15, 2008)

New York


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Screw the east coast humidity, I am a west coast girl.  Within a few years we are moving to our destination of choice, Seattle.  We might take overseas jobs again though just to spend some time back in Europe._

 
Woo-hoo!  If MAC_Whore moved to Seattle I could tell everyone that not only is Washington known for its evergreens, starbucks, and microsoft but that we now will be known for having the queen of all MAC in our state! LOL!  That would be great if you got to move back to Seattle MAC_Whore!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Woo-hoo!  If MAC_Whore moved to Seattle I could tell everyone that not only is Washington known for its evergreens, starbucks, and microsoft but that we now will be known for having the queen of all MAC in our state! LOL!  That would be great if you got to move back to Seattle MAC_Whore!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Then you could gaze upon the massive beast of my train case in person!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I look forward to moving back to the best city in the world.


----------



## *KT* (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Mykonos or Santorini._

 
Ooh, Santorini was one of my favorite places in Greece.  So pretty and fun to roam around the narrow streets.  A little too wicked hot in the summer for me to choose to live there, but the scenery certainly is lovely!

I would love to live in a number of places in Italy.  Sienna, Parma, Ravenna, Florence.... while I love Rome, I'm not sure I'd want to live there.  Maybe a nice little town outside the city.


----------



## LittleDevil (Jun 15, 2008)

I would love to live in Boise Idaho. My family goes up there every other year on vacation to visit relatives, and I love it there. Its a big city, but not crazy like LA or phoenix. I can see myself living there someday.


----------



## jennifer. (Jun 17, 2008)

san francisco all the way.  even though i live like an hour away, i could never afford to live there.  i always think people who have immediate family there are so lucky! 

i love everything about it and it always seems like there's so much action going on there, i just want to be a part of it so bad.*   haha   my boyfriend doesn't really like it too much, i guess because he kind of grew up there and that makes me jealous.  as a whole though, my dream place to live is the bay area in general, so i guess i've already achieved that.  i have way too much norcal pride even though i'm from texas, but i love it here and can't imagine being anywhere else.  



*yeah, i'm nutso.


----------



## KittieSparkles (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Screw the east coast humidity, I am a west coast girl. Within a few years we are moving to our destination of choice, Seattle. We might take overseas jobs again though just to spend some time back in Europe._

 
I LOVE Seattle too. I lived there for 2 years but I am afraid the SO did not like it so much, he is strickly an east coast lover.


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 17, 2008)

obidos portugal.. god its beautiful


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm a cali girl so I'd love to live back in Irvine. I could never get used to the East and its humidity!!!

Internationally I'd love to be in Italy or Japan =]


----------



## macedout (Jun 17, 2008)

south of france, paris or spain! love europe


----------



## concertina (Jun 17, 2008)

London would be great. Maybe somewhere in Germany again. New Zealand would be fun, I think. Norway would be great for me and the hubby, as its the most socially progressive/liberal country out there, but I don't think I could handle the cold. 

I've always wanted to live in NYC; just to say I've done it.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 17, 2008)

I would love to live in California [again].

I just moved away from there (all the way across the country to VA) and I miss it so much.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jun 17, 2008)

Im from NY and thanks to the military I have lived in Southern California and currently living in North Carolina.I want to move back to NY in the worst way.I'm a city girl and love city living. I love the noise,the people,the shopping the food.California is a close 2nd.


----------



## n_c (Jun 17, 2008)

S.F (CA) cause I love the weather over there.


----------



## chocokitty (Jun 18, 2008)

Paris!  

Although I'm going to North Carolina for the first time in Sept and I hear it's a nice place to live.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 18, 2008)

I want to move back home to the suburbs of Philadelphia!  Four years ago, we moved to the Tampa Bay, FL area and I HATE IT!  Before we got here, I thought it would be so awesome to have hot weather all the time, not have to worry about snow, be able to go to the beach anytime I wanted, and boy, was I wrong.  I seriously can't wait to get out of here.  In Philadelphia, we were close enough to the city, but far enough away at the same time.  Now I realize I love having 4 seasons.  And, while living in PA, I spent more time at the New Jersey beaches that were 2 hours away, than I do now and the beach is 30 minutes away.  We are working towards getting back home sometime in the next 6 months.  I can't wait!


----------



## laneyyy (Jun 19, 2008)

Southern California. San Diego, Orange County, Oceanside... I'd be happy with either of those 3. OR- Newport News, Virginia Beach, Norfolk, VA area, I LOVE it there!!! It used to be Europe, but now I live here, and I really am not a big fan. I'm origianally from Birmingham, Alabama, But I have lived in Pensacola, Florida for a few years, which is my current #1, Chicago, Oklahoma City, Colorado, and O-side, California when I was really little.


----------



## Lapis (Jun 19, 2008)

I can't wait to move back to NYC! I dislike the south esp where I am because of it's blue laws.
I'm originally from Barbados so home is my vacation/retirement Mecca


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jun 20, 2008)

This is an informative thread!


----------



## zabbazooey (Jun 20, 2008)

I would love to move to Phoenix, AZ or Las Vegas, NV. I am such a big city girl, but Minneapolis is too frickin' cold in the winter!!


----------

